# Dunlop DP1 V3 Ball ....Your Pro V1 Alternative...



## Richuk123 (May 31, 2014)

....ok all, just here me out on this one.

It has the same type of cover as the ProV1, the same 3-piece construction and a very similar dimple pattern..... you key difference ?? about Â£20-Â£30 in price , per dozen, depending where you buy them....oh, and the fact it has Dunlop stamped on it.

Sure, as my signature states, and previous posts, have been a champion for a brand that , thanks to help from Mike Ashley, are starting to buck there ideas up and are make a genuine effort to hit the mid brand sector of golf. I have never been the remotest bit interested in their balls however, but while having a nose last week in my local sports direct i saw these , selling for Â£20 per dozen. My first thought was Â£20 for Dunlop Golf Balls!??!!??!?!, so a quick blast on google and read the tech specs and thought, why not.

These are soft, durable, offer great feel and a cracking flight.

If, like me, you only are willing to use Pro V1's if A. You find them OR B. Win them in a 2's sweep, given these a whirl. they are the best ball for the price i have used in the 19 years of playing and i am happy to take abuse when on the tee i say im using a "Dunlop"

Better than the popular AD333, Callaway SuperSoft, DT Solo, NXT Tour and DX Soft (and i'd go as far as saying there better than the Z-Star)

**i now await the handbags :lol: **


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2014)

AD333 tour for me. As good as any premium ball I've used


----------



## Richuk123 (May 31, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			AD333 tour for me. As good as any premium ball I've used
		
Click to expand...

The 333 is a very good ball, and has been since its 2005 release, i like the ball a lot but the DP1 is by far softer and spins better, and only Â£5 a dozen more. Worth a punt


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

So how is the job with Dunlop going 

Sorry but the rest of Dunlop stuff is poor quality from what i have witnessed so will give it a miss - they are very cheap for a reason.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (May 31, 2014)

Richuk123 said:



			The 333 is a very good ball, and has been since its 2005 release, i like the ball a lot but the DP1 is by far softer and spins better, and only Â£5 a dozen more. Worth a punt
		
Click to expand...

Rich, Homer was referring to the new AD333 tour, whichh is a 3 piece and spins well, i think. Prob similar to the dunlop I imagine?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Rich, Homer was referring to the new AD333 tour, whichh is a 3 piece and spins well, i think. Prob similar to the dunlop I imagine?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. The AD333 tour is a 3 piece and has a much softer feel than the standard two piece AD333 model


----------



## Richuk123 (May 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So how is the job with Dunlop going 

Sorry but the rest of Dunlop stuff is poor quality from what i have witnessed so will give it a miss - they are very cheap for a reason.
		
Click to expand...

Love a Job with them, wouldn't have to pay for anything again!! 

There "premium" stuff is all bought online, and not put in the stores ,other than these balls. The NZ9 Mk irons are super, i have used many a set over the years and i find them very playable. like yourself, being a single figure golfer, we want all our gear to help knock a couple more shots of our game, and hand on heart i like the gear i use and my target of 4 come the end of the season is very achievable with what i have. 

But yes, most the stuff in the store isn't the best, but i guess it is like that for a reason (just look how tidy the stores are)


----------



## Richuk123 (May 31, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed. The AD333 tour is a 3 piece and has a much softer feel than the standard two piece AD333 model
		
Click to expand...

ah , ok, fair enough. won't comment on these as i havent hit them, but if there an improvement on the current model, then these are worth a hit too.


----------



## malek988 (May 31, 2014)

i currently game these, theyre bloody awsome, i found one, n decided to try it having read about them, otherwise i would have thrown it back in the rough.

i usually play the x2hot+ or ad333 but these were Â£15, bargin


----------



## Ethan (May 31, 2014)

I love these joke threads. They relieve the intensity if the serious ones. 

Dunlop used to be a great brand. Aussie Blades were great irons used by many great players and their golf balls were as good as any.  Slazenger was a great brand too. I had the Seve blades. 

RIP.


----------



## duncan mackie (May 31, 2014)

Ethan said:



			I love these joke threads. They relieve the intensity if the serious ones. 

Dunlop used to be a great brand. Aussie Blades were great irons used by many great players and their golf balls were as good as any.  Slazenger was a great brand too. I had the Seve blades. 

RIP.
		
Click to expand...

the forged Bob Charles irons for me....ah, the memories


----------



## CMAC (May 31, 2014)

and the Dunlop DDH (Dead Dead Hard) ball was a sure winner on a cold frosty morning


----------



## Imurg (May 31, 2014)

I've said it before - Dunlop have to make people believe their gear is as good as, if not better than, the big name brands to make any headway.
If their "good" clubs are only available online how are people supposed to try them?
The quality of the in store clubs is poor - why should we think their "good" stuff is any better?
Dunlop have an image issue - Big time!!

This ball may be as good as a ProV but even at 1\10 the of the price they wouldn't sell many.
If Dunlop really want to break into the mainstream they have to stop making the rubbish clubs/balls and concentrate on quality. Even that may not work.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 31, 2014)

I have a pack of the DP1 original version. Same three piece design but a little firmer than the V3. Feel a little hard off the putter but a great ball for Â£13 and if it wasn't for the fact blemish FG Tours are the same price I'd say they are better than most other balls in the price bracket. 

Seem to have really pulled out the stops with the V3.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2014)

Ethan said:



			I love these joke threads. They relieve the intensity if the serious ones. 

Dunlop used to be a great brand. Aussie Blades were great irons used by many great players and their golf balls were as good as any.  Slazenger was a great brand too. I had the Seve blades. 

RIP.
		
Click to expand...

I had a set of Slazenger B51 irons and they were so nice as were the Dunlop Aussie blades. A shame both Slazenger and Dunlop went from the market place as they really did know how to make good irons. These days the stuff they put their name to is nowhere near as good as the orignals


----------



## Lump (May 31, 2014)

I recently picked up a box of these. They are great off the tee, have decent feel around greens and even stop with a well struck wedgeâ€¦â€¦ but they are horrid off the putter face. They remind me of Nike Soft feel balls with a putter, just feel far too soft. You've got to give them a real clout to get them rolling. Not a fan of that feeling, into the practice bag 11 balls go.


----------



## John_R7 (May 31, 2014)

I agree with many above. FG Tour blemish are a great buy at around Â£14 but I also have and play (original) DP1. The new version could hopefully be even better, although last years original is good.
I am perfectly willing to play Dunlop balls. I have 'researched' before and cannot remember exact details but I think that Dunlop & Srixon will actually be made in the same factory based on my theory:-
Dunlop Rubber was bought out by Sumitomo Rubber Industries many years ago.
Sumitomo then began looking at golf balls and called that branch SRI, added an X that means something and an ON for something else.
End result is Sumitomo make balls under SRIXON but as a parent company also own Dunlop Rubber.

My gut feel is all the balls will come from the same factory.


----------



## Foxholer (May 31, 2014)

John_R7 said:



			I agree with many above. FG Tour blemish are a great buy at around Â£14 but I also have and play (original) DP1. The new version could hopefully be even better, although last years original is good.
I am perfectly willing to play Dunlop balls. I have 'researched' before and cannot remember exact details but I think that Dunlop & Srixon will actually be made in the same factory based on my theory:-
Dunlop Rubber was bought out by Sumitomo Rubber Industries many years ago.
Sumitomo then began looking at golf balls and called that branch SRI, added an X that means something and an ON for something else.
End result is Sumitomo make balls under SRIXON but as a parent company also own Dunlop Rubber.

My gut feel is all the balls will come from the same factory.
		
Click to expand...

That may have been the case many years ago, but Dunlop (and Slazenger) as a brand has been spread all over the place - both in tires and in sports products! Sumitomo own the brand in Japan; it's jointly owned with Sports Direct in USA and 100% owned by Sports Direct in pretty much the rest of the world. In Aus and NZ it's owned by a separate company - that used to be the distributor. The Maxfli brand is owned by by Dick's - a massive US golf + outlet - though TM still own the Noodle sub-brand! It's probably that Srixon make Dunlop balls that are available through Sports Direct outlets though. What quality? - who knows. Dunlop has had an image problem for a while in Golf, even without the Sports Direct one!



HomerJSimpson said:



			These days the stuff they put their name to is nowhere near as good as the orignals
		
Click to expand...

It's not so much what they put their name to as what their name is put to! Dunlop (and Slazenger) used to make the best Tennis racquets - both wooden and graphite! Steffi Graaf and her old man Andre certainly won a few Grand Slams with them - and Navratilova  actually used one made to look like (her racquet supplier/sponsor) Yonex!


----------



## DannyOT (May 31, 2014)

I bought a pack of Dunlop nz9 v3 balls from sports direct a few weeks again. I had some DDH balls, some ad333s and some next tour balls so I thought I would compare. The Dunlop nz9 balls feel much better than the DDH balls and much more like the other. Not bad at all for Â£6.99 a dozen.


----------



## Richuk123 (Jun 1, 2014)

Imurg said:



			I've said it before - Dunlop have to make people believe their gear is as good as, if not better than, the big name brands to make any headway.
If their "good" clubs are only available online how are people supposed to try them?
The quality of the in store clubs is poor - why should we think their "good" stuff is any better?
Dunlop have an image issue - Big time!!

This ball may be as good as a ProV but even at 1\10 the of the price they wouldn't sell many.
If Dunlop really want to break into the mainstream they have to stop making the rubbish clubs/balls and concentrate on quality. Even that may not work.
		
Click to expand...

A well balanced post and all of it spot on. All I did was throw out my view on the ball and I've taken a bit of flak. I'm happy to use it, better than some premium balls I've used BUT Dunlop have an image problem and they need to find a way to get the better stuff out there.

I took punts on their "top end" stuff and have been surprised with how good the results have been. Was a risk as these sticks have no resale value due to the brand but I am happy with them.

Someone asked me "how can someone at your standard use a cheap brand like this?" ..... There is the image problem again combined with with lack of any testing facility for them, time to franchise out into some golf clubs/ranges.


----------



## 3Sixty (Jun 1, 2014)

NZ9 range ain't bad. 

Got a hybrid i stick in the bag sometimes.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 1, 2014)

I will certainly give them a try. Currently using Inesis Long and Soft balls at Â£9.99 per dozen so not worried about trying an unheralded brand


----------



## dufferman (Jun 2, 2014)

Srixon balls are from Dunlop - I recently noticed that the sleeve of Srixon Distance balls I opened had Dunlop details on. I'm tempted to try this Dunlop V3 ball... may have a little looky online!


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jun 2, 2014)

Also used the Version 1, great ball, got them for 10 quid a dozen and cant complain. 

No harm in getting a box and trying them out at that price, the doubters will be very surprised.


----------



## Brian_C (Jun 2, 2014)

Dunlop do indeed have a bit of an image problem.  How they're gonna sort it out I dunno, but having the same driver on the SD website at two differant prices of Â£60 and Â£150 doesn't help - they maybe differant, if os, I cann't tell. They seem to have two differant "premium" lines in DP1 and NZ9, but I dunno which is the more premium of the two. 
  I reckon if their DP1 V3 balls could be used by a couple of Tour Pro's (even if using a Pro's favoured ball brand relabelled with Dunlop DP1).  Also, getting a couple of Pro's to use there clubs.  I know some South African pro used NZ9's for a time. Dunno if he's using them this year thou.

Just ordered myself some DP1V3's on the strenght of this thread.


----------



## Jensen (Jun 2, 2014)

Think I'll stick to Srixon Soft Feel from Fat Mike Ashley's at Â£14 per dozen. Seem better value and I love the feel, distance I get from them.


----------



## dufferman (Jun 2, 2014)

Ironically, I can't see any DP1 V3's on their website, just DP1 & DP1 v2!

EDIT: I'm just blind. Ignore that.


----------



## markgs (Mar 4, 2015)

i used these balls today and they are really good soft. spin like a pro v1 and give a bit more distance to. i played x2 balls pro v1x and dunlop and the dunlop was much better ball in my opinion. Feel off the putter was very nice to. 100% going to uses these for a while pro v1x feel like a stone compared to them


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 4, 2015)

I have just ordered a couple of dozen Pro v's from Clubhouse golf, they are logo overruns so might be playing with a Bentley or a bankers ball, but genuine new pro v's at *Â£25 per dozen* so who cares.


----------



## Jensen (Mar 4, 2015)

O



Jensen said:



			Think I'll stick to Srixon Soft Feel from Fat Mike Ashley's at Â£14 per dozen. Seem better value and I love the feel, distance I get from them.
		
Click to expand...

Change of heart since getting some DP1 V3's for Christmas. 
They're a great ball, better than the Srixon soft feel. Great feel off all clubs and I've had spin on the greens. A real Pro V ball at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 4, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I have just ordered a couple of dozen Pro v's from Clubhouse golf, they are logo overruns so might be playing with a Bentley or a bankers ball, but genuine new pro v's at *Â£25 per dozen* so who cares.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Arnold!
ProV's on the way


----------



## NorwichBanana (Dec 23, 2017)

Noticed these are Â£16 a doz from sports direct at the minute.
I used Srixon last year as I managed to get AD333 tours for Â£20 a doz. 
would anyone recommend bulk buying the dunlops as my main ball? 3 piece urethan at Â£16 seems fairly good to me?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 23, 2017)

NorwichBanana said:



			Noticed these are Â£16 a doz from sports direct at the minute.
I used Srixon last year as I managed to get AD333 tours for Â£20 a doz. 
would anyone recommend bulk buying the dunlops as my main ball? 3 piece urethan at Â£16 seems fairly good to me?
		
Click to expand...

Someone in our society who plays off 4 switched to these about 2 years ago now. Swears by them


----------



## Digger (Dec 23, 2017)

I have used these balls, and did find them nice to hit (in the days when I used to find the middle a bit more!). However, I'm a cynical old fool, and wonder how they can be on a par with a Pro V for the price? Unless, that is, Titleist have been taking us for a merry old ride all these years...........


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 23, 2017)

Digger said:



			I have used these balls, and did find them nice to hit (in the days when I used to find the middle a bit more!). However, I'm a cynical old fool, and wonder how they can be on a par with a Pro V for the price? Unless, that is, Titleist have been taking us for a merry old ride all these years...........
		
Click to expand...

I think Vice, amongst others, have shown us that it's possible to provide a ball of similar or equal quality for a considerably cheaper price if you don't have the expense of pro endorsements and a heavy advertising programme.  Benross have shown you can do the same with clubs.  

Taking us for a merry old ride may be a bit strong; I think it's just two different marketing strategies & which one you buy into.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 23, 2017)

I found the DP1 tombs significantly shorter than equivalent balls.
Other than that, performance was decent.....


----------



## Digger (Dec 23, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Taking us for a merry old ride may be a bit strong; I think it's just two different marketing strategies & which one you buy into.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 23, 2017)

Digger said:



			I have used these balls, and did find them nice to hit (in the days when I used to find the middle a bit more!). However, I'm a cynical old fool, and wonder how they can be on a par with a Pro V for the price? Unless, that is, Titleist have been taking us for a merry old ride all these years...........
		
Click to expand...

Acushnet  have always taken customer loyalty for granted ie simply buying on the name Titleist. Their more 'properly' priced  balls are sold as the Pinnacle brand.


Unless something changed that was not reported it is worth remembering that every Prov1 sold includes something like a Â£1 patent fee to Bridgestone as part of the agreed settlement for patent infringements.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 23, 2017)

I remember I wanted to give one a try (could not be bothered to buy a box). I found one. Next time out first hole semi top and straight in to the river.

I hade noted that they had gone up to Â£25 in the local store but I paid less than that for Bridgestone B330RXS (older model)


----------



## Reemul (Dec 23, 2017)

Yep last year they were selling these for Â£12 a dozen now twice that instore. At Â£25 a dozen there are better choices out there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2017)

It may be coincidence but I've found a large number of these around the course lately even though the pro shop doesn't stock them. Went OK but don't see the Pro V comparison at all. Felt far firmer but other than that it plays OK.


----------

